# How many Trekkies out there?



## Pareeeee

Howdy. OK, people got a Stargate thread, I get my Trek thread.

How many of ya are Trekkies?

I love DS9 and VOY but TNG is great too.


----------



## fish_doc

Maybe we need a star thread in general. STAR wars, STAR gate, STAR trek. 

Oh yea. Next Generation is my favorite in the different series.


----------



## Imbrium

I consider myself a casual trek fan. I don't really go out of my way to watch it, but if I see that it's on, I watch. I like TNG best. I used to be big into Voyager, not so much anymore. I like DS9 pretty well to. I have never watched Enterprise. The old stuff is wonderful. I love the cheesy special effects.


----------



## Osiris

Star Wars, Star Gate, Stargate Atlantis!


----------



## Pac-Man

eh.... i dont really like those too much, although i think star wars is cool. ill stick to the simpsons.... any1 else like the simpsons??? ok, maybe a little off topic... srry...


----------



## shev

I dont think I've ever seen an entire star trek episode.


but I did see the newest starwars movie opening night midnight.

I thought it'd be crowded, not at all.

somebody dressed as starwars characters got in a fight, seriously, made my day, they had the capes and everything.

pac-man, I love the simpsons too, ever watch family guy? thata another great show.


----------



## guppyart

ya I love all the star wars/ star trek/ stargate/stargate atlantis/andromeda/mutant x


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yep, Trekker. 
My other regular haunt on the web is the TrekBBS, in fact.

Loved TOS, TNG ruled, DS9 totally rocked, VOY lost me at "warp particles" (*ugh!*) and ENT was even worse.

Shev, you've never seen an entire episode? How did you manage that?


----------



## shev

is star trek the one with a lady captain? or the one with capatain kirk, william shatner. is there a black guy with a wrinkled forehead, i think named spock?

I've seen enough parts to equal a whole episode though.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn

*geeks*

Lady captain - that was Star Trek Voyager

Kirk (William Shatner) - that was the original Star Trek (which I dun' like much, then again I've never really seen any of it except for part of that one episode when Spok (see below) was making out with some blonde girl in a cave)

Worf - the black guy with the wrinkled forehead... I love that character! Quark also kinda has a wrinkled forehead (also love him), but he's got a _big_ head and pretty big ears too.

Spok - He's Vulcan, from the original series. The Vulcans are the ones who put their fingers apart in the two (three, counting the thumbs) sections, and say "Live long and prosper".

I'm not a Trekkie, per say... but I do like it enough to know all the basic facts. I went to a convention once, only because I didn't pay for it


----------



## TheOldSalt

Uhm, shev, what planet or deserted island do you live on again? (Just kidding)
Yes, Star Trek is the one that started with Captain Kirk in the original series, but there have been four more series after that.

Spock is the guy with the pointy ears. Worf is the bumpy headed guy. Sisko is the bald black guy. Picard is the old white bald guy. Janeway is the woman.
Archer is the wannabe! LOL! 

Dawn, that episode you saw is one of the worst. Try to watch some good ones, like "The City On The Edge Of Forever" or "Devil In The Dark," or even "The Trouble With Tribbles."


----------



## MiSo

the series i followed the most was voyager.
i watched DS9 whenever it was on, but not as closely as voyager.

those are the only two trek series i liked.


----------

